# Betta Charms!



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I make celly phone charms out of Polymer clay as a $$$ boost during the summer, and lately its been nagging at me to try and make some betta ones >_< Mind, Ive never made one like that, so Im nervous to try. I dont wanna be disappointed! :C

Im gonna try tomorrow, and post the HIRARIOUS results that Im sure wont be great XD Haha! If Theyre any good, Ill keep working on it and might sell them like my others.

Stay tuned for my derpy failures 

This is what I usually do:



















Sammich :d









Seahorsie! <3










Toast! 











And all of a billion more :/ I cant find most of my pictures, though :C Oh well. Lots are sold anyway so most are missing >~<

Im on FB, Lily Craft Charms Oswego (a "page"), I neglect it like crazy :S


Fingers crossed my things arent too ugly!!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

They didnt/wont re-size...I sorries :c


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

those are adorable! love the faces on the toasts, lol


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

These are so cool. I love seeing how people make these sorts of things and they turn out so professional looking. I especially love how cute the faces on the toast is. I can't wait to see your betta ones. ^^

(BTW love the pic of Baller in your avvie. He's so cute.)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies, guys! (Baller says thanks, too, and adds a derpy flail and "Yo!" at the end )

I hope they come out well. If they do, though, right off the bat it's my and Dan's charms to make...That's At least Alle and Baller (and probs my beloved Basch), and Little, Allister and Crooks >__< My roomie would probably want one, too, so Martin.
We have a big betta fam @[email protected]!!!

If they dont do well in 3D, Id probs try them flat


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

If you decide you like them/can do them well, I'd be willing to buy a custom one off of you perhaps!


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Those are so cute! I love the little seahorse.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, guys! Im off to go do them right now... (So pardon me being missing for a bit! ) hopefully theyre not crappeh! <3 <3


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I cant wait to seeeeee


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Pew I *liked* your page! I love the toasts!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'm tempted to see if you'd do one of Mew lol
Those toast ones are ADORABLE!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks!!! There actually quite good, and getting better!
I might sell em o.o! So far the ones that trouble me are vt's, because their tails need to fold a bit so they dont break.

males can't have ventral fins because they'll break, boooo! I'm gonna do a female body, but since theirs are so small, they will probably be fine. 
Pics on fb, facebook friends! I can't get to them from my phone to post yet :c


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

request a link to the fb page so I can like it?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ill post here, too, but yeah! It might take a sec.

I am le lazy. .__.

I might be able to sell on Etsy. That'd be nice, Ive always wanted to!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I love that sea horsie <3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

SO PICCERS, I HAS THEM.

But the pics arent great :c Theyre so funny in person, so cute and happy and derp. They get better and better with every time I make them, with the last one (the blue, unpainted) being the best as far as shape and the least imperfections and size.

Im looking into etsy >.< <3 If anyone is a seller and can offer advice, that'd be cool...I want to sell them (customs), like my other charms, but dont know much about them. If I did, it'd probs be like $5 or less per charm/figure, including shipping. (Probs, though not sure how much shipping is)

SO.

First one, kind long and awkward:









Painted (mind, baller is a DT, but that would make the clay very weak for a phone charm, and his color is plain XD)










Getting better... Alle:
(VT's tails are long, so they're put like theyre moving to be stronger and not break)










Alle painted:










A bit derpy with the silly spots 

Third, no blank pic because Dan told me to surprise him which fish I did (hence no before image), but here's Little!:








More blue in person, painted to show his scale texture and not just be all black, doesnt do it justice D;


A blank one in pale blue, probs female. First with ventrals, they have to be small so they dont break :c The closest I can get to CT, too, because of breakage issues, boooo.










And probs more tomorrow, MOAR practice!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

n'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh. And if you have a *serious* interest in perhaps buying one of these guys, if I am able to sell, then post a picture of the fish you'd like to see done.

I say *SERIOUS* because you'd be PAYING for it. *Dont* waste my time posting a pic if you dont have an *Etsy account*, dont have *PayPal* or dont have the *money*. -___-

This way, I could possibly do some in advance if I did sell, as well as learn and get better and better. 

But please, only if you have a serious interest in purchase.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Those are great, id buy one and hey I have etsy, paypal, AND money!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Heehee, that made me giggle  <3
Its not as hard as I thought it was to become a seller...I might!!! GYAAGHHH.
Any pics you had in mind, if you were seriously considering it?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh dear Lord, if you can do it, I would DEFINITELY buy some stitch markers from you! I can show you links and stuff or you can do the charms and i'll make the marker out of it (they're for knitting)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Ive seen those!!! Hah, theyre really funny sometimes, I saw a pair of turkey legs once! :B

Im gonna spend like, all day tomorrow looking into this!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I might I'll have to ask my mom about getting some custom ones made by you. They look soo cute!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you!  I might also sell blanks, which could be painted (with acrylic paint) by the person who purchases it.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Your welcome! I'll talk to my mom about it and show her the ones you made. Ballers is ultra adorable.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies :3 <3


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Your quite welcome. ^^


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well Id deff want either my past boy Bacardi done OR Goose... or maybe both! LOL. I'll try to find some pictures... brb!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

The fish are cute, but OMG the toast....kawaii! d(>v<)b


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

:B Toasttiiess! One of the biggest sellers at Oswego, hah.

AND YES PICS PLS. Im sitting at my table about to start a few blanks.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

IM ON ETSY, AHHHH.

So nervous @[email protected]

And still figuring things out, boooo. Im waiting for the pillow boxes that I need for shipping as well as some of the bubble-wrapped envelopes.

BUT. If you have a request, I can actually do them now (wwooowww)

Im LilyCraftCharms!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry for late reply! I got called into work. 

Here is my Bacardi & Goose!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Cute cute! I can do the VT tails just fine, but TBH, Im having trouble with CT tails because they're too brittle while the rays are made long  Would it be alright if they were not quite long, but still made to look as CT as possible?
Stupid clay >_<


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

P3...if its anything like sculpey...may I make a suggestion?

try making VT-like tails...but etching lines into it, making them look ray-like? and the little edges you did before...just a thought =)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, that's what Id hafta do! And paint up the rays.

Its s sculpy hybrid to strengthen as well as keep it flexible ><


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Im getting bettar! :B And theyre getting cuter! I might decorate them with chic designs. Theyre really, really cute as mini-decorations. I have mine perched by my tanks 









(would look sooo cooool with a chic vector design, no? )

DBTs are hard D; Im trying, though! 









Itty bitty guy C: A bit bigger than a quarter! LOL!









Looks like its moving upwards/dancing in person, its cute and silly 










I made my first cutsomizable listing a bit ago @,@ Holy wow!
I think that the $3.75 for the custom and $1.50 to cover all shipping is good...Yes?


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds great to me!! And yea its perfect if you just wanna do Bacardi!<33


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ill try both! I just dont want it to break, I would feel awful :C


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Are you going to put your toast charms on Etsy? I LOVE them!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I Think so


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh hey, I have an Etsy, too. :U 

Haven't had time to put much of anything in it, but come summer I'll be doing custom sketchbooks, some sculptures, flat drawings if anyone's interested, curio, and maybe even some vintage stuff. 

Your fish charms are adorbs. c:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

oh fankyou :B we should be circle buddies. I actually have no idea what they are our do, but people add me to then lawwwll


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

.... I don't know what they are, either. ._. -fail- BUT OKAY LETS SHARE A CIRCLE YAY

[edit] I found you but I dunno how to do the circle thing so... gonna have to settle for stalking you for now. B:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Those are cool :-D


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank You!
And you do "add to circle " on my profile thingy. Idk either.
We fail at this, sadness :c


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/76021112/tasty-nana-charms?ref=v1_other_2

Bananas x,D toasts soon too, maybe.
still working on ariel's fish, my oven hasn't been kind to me and keeps breaking my fish! Argh!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I soo want one of these but I'm so poor but I might be getting a job soon so yay!  then I can get one for all 9 of my bettas


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Bulk Discount xD


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

That would be awesome lol


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

They are so cute! I might buy all your toast! But I don't have the money right now lol.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Urrghh, so apparently, the post I tried putting up weeks ago didnt post  Sigh, thats what I get for using my phone.

Ariel, sorry this didnt come up >_<




































>_<


----------



## Mindibun (Jul 28, 2011)

I realize these were posted a while ago, but I'm new and they were so cute I had to post.  I would just suggest that the fins on the side of the fish will probably get broken off pretty easily (I know I would break them off in a heart beat...) so why don't you try putting them flat against the body of the betta? My only other comment is that one of the things I like best about bettas is their upward pointing pouty lips. Did you try to make their lips and had trouble with it? It doesn't look like you tried to incorporate that but I'm not sure. Anyway, like I said, that's my favorite part of them so I wish you could do one with pouty fishy lips! -lol-


----------

